# Oceanic BioCubes?



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

Has anyone purchased an Oceanic BioCube aquarium?
Seems like a nice kit with the 18w lights and the LED soft lighting and filter all contained in the hood. But they don't seem to say if they are glass or acrylic!
Kinda of important to put that in somewhere don't you think?
Anyway I like the little 8 gal. but am a bit leery of it without a simple declaration of what it's made of.
But the rest is important of course and I would love to hear from those who have them.
Thanks, g


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

The Oceanic Biocube is glass. I bought an Current Aquapod (similar to the BioCube) 24 gallon a year ago, and looking back, and have been pretty happy with it. There are some problems inherent with all of the self contained "cube" aquariums - heat buildup, water circulation and lack of lighting options being the most annoying. They "do" everything, they just don't do it well. However, I think they look amazing, which out-weighs the negatives for me.

I noticed you are in Spokane - I live right up the road, so to speak. (Sandpoint, ID) If you haven't been to [URL="http://aquariumsolutions.org/]Aquarium Solutions[/URL] yet, go check it out. It is the ONLY decent store in Spokane and surrounding areas for great fish and plants. They have an 24g Aquapod set up as a planted display tank, you could take a look first-hand.

Good luck, and if you need any plants for your new tank, let me know!


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

Indignation said:


> I noticed you are in Spokane - I live right up the road, so to speak. (Sandpoint, ID) If you haven't been to [URL="http://aquariumsolutions.org/]Aquarium Solutions[/URL] yet, go check it out. It is the ONLY decent store in Spokane and surrounding areas for great fish and plants. They have an 24g Aquapod set up as a planted display tank, you could take a look first-hand.
> 
> Hi and thanks for your reply and offer of plants. I have to tell you that I have been to Aquarium Solutions twice in the last month. On both occasions I got the very distinct impression that the owner was more interested in herself than in me as a new customer. I like to think that running a successful business is all about the customer being the most important person in that shop. That was certainly not my experience at that place. In fact, the owner's attitude was rather stand-offish, unhelpful, almost confrontational, and bordering on rude.
> 
> Even though she is sort of the "only game in town", I am not going to patronize someone who obviously does not need my business. It will be more inconvenient, but I'll figure out some other way to get what I need to set up a new aquarium hobby.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I understand your feelings, I had the same initial impression. I'm glad I decided to give her and her business a second chance, as she is definitely very knowledgeable, has amazing stock, and puts the well-being of her fish before a sale. I've traded out close to a dozen fish, trying to find the "right" fit for my aquarium, with a full refund every time. She also rewards repeat business, something I don't see much of anymore. I'd urge you to give her and her store a second chance, as I think the owner is a great person, once you get to know her.  

If not, the offer for plants stands, and is on-going. I have mostly small tanks, but lots of rarer stuff. Send me a PM if you're ever interested.


----------

